# Enquiry about Financial clearance



## Vinee1 (Nov 11, 2018)

Hi all myself Vineetha from India and I am nurse by profession.At this stage I am trying to go Australia for an adaptation program and I got a offer letter from the CQU as well..Unfortunately i dont have adequate bank balance maturity(keeping a particular amount of money in the account for 3-6 months )to perform the financial clearance..could anyone can answer which all are the possible measures that i can show to get the fianancial clearance such as loan against FD or any property sale document submission etc..I have tried to get educational loan from the bank but i didnt get it as it is a shirm course..an any one answer?


----------

